

Jeff Jarvis: What the Internet Has Not Killed - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/mediaandtech/2010/12/12/things-the-internet-has-not-killed/

======
iwwr
The car killed the horse buggy, the light bulb killed the gas lamp, who morns
for those?

